

Show HN: Basic Feature - adamjt

Being a dev and covering support means I see a lot of feature requests. A lot of them are totally valid requests written by nice people. On the other hand, there's also a lot that fall somewhere between silly and insane, and often hilarious. It happens often enough that I want to curate a list of the funnier stories, and so the idea for this site was born.<p>http://basicfeature.com/<p>Of course, the site is nothing without content. If you're a programmer you've probably got a few good ones, so consider this a call for submissions. I'm only looking for dev-related stuff, not design; clientsfromhell.net is already doing a great job in that department. Any feedback about the idea is welcome!
======
ffumarola
Have you considered getting content on there using your own knowledge? Being
first, or even somewhere close to first, is weird on a site..

Neat idea, though. I would read it in the same vein that I read clients from
hell.

~~~
adamjt
Yes, I am digging up some gems from my inbox. You're right, I should have done
that before sharing the link. Submissions are anonymous so I hope that lowers
the barrier to posting.

------
tgrass
Much prettier than thedailywtf. Hope you get some more posts. Looks nice.

------
phlux
Cool, submitted one...

